

How to use Comics to Communicate Ideas - reledi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosenfeldmedia/sets/72157631874695422/

======
reledi
These illustrations are from the book "See What I Mean" by Kevin Cheng, and
are available under a Creative Commons license.

